# who here plows with a manual tranny???



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

anyone else using a manual transmission??? when i bought my truck (2000 chevy 3/4 ton with a 5.7 and 5 spd.) it had the meyers plow already on it, and i thought that plowing with a manual would really really suck. but honestly, its great! no worrying about hitting park or neutral, it actually works really well.


----------



## Xforce 1 (Dec 29, 2008)

trqjnky;893994 said:


> anyone else using a manual transmission??? when i bought my truck (2000 chevy 3/4 ton with a 5.7 and 5 spd.) it had the meyers plow already on it, and i thought that plowing with a manual would really really suck. but honestly, its great! no worrying about hitting park or neutral, it actually works really well.


As long as you have a good clutch, if ya don't, the blade will find it real quick. Push very long and ur left leg will hate you!xysport


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

I do. Plow with a 98 F-250 light duty 5spd wesportwesport


----------



## LTL (Jan 13, 2008)

I plow driveways with a Dodge Cummins 5-speed, a little tiring but not that bad.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I plow with a 5 spd I tried an auto and hated it.


----------



## Mr Bigblock (Dec 9, 2008)

What they need to invent is a push button forward and reverse on the steering wheel, would that speed things up and be less a pain in the ass.


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

Mr bigblock do you take that 5th wheel with you when you go plowing?? lol Quite the place to take a nap


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

I do as well,.. and I won't buy a plow truck with an auto tranny, unless you give it to me... lol.... No more worries about overheating,... no more $2k-$3k repair/rebuild bills,... and all things being equal, a manual transmission will give you the edge in power & fuel economy,.. plus I can plow faster with a manual. IMO, a heavy-duty clutch/manual transmission is as bullet-proof of a combo that you can get in a plowtruck,... and if you take good care of it, and don't have any bad driving habits, will virtually last the life of the truck.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

i plow with a stick and wouldnt not buy and auto, if you have to replace a trans every 2 years thats going to cost 2g's a trans pluse changing fluids after and before winter get pricey. why not just resurface a flywheel or buy and new one and put a clutch in for 500 a year if you plow hard?


----------



## AiRhed (Dec 27, 2007)

> anyone else using a manual transmission??? when i bought my truck (2000 chevy 3/4 ton with a 5.7 and 5 spd.) it had the meyers plow already on it, and i thought that plowing with a manual would really really suck. but honestly, its great! no worrying about hitting park or neutral, it actually works really well.


I've got the manual in my 99 Dodge with a Boss 9'2" V. I haven't plowed with the setup yet so no direct input.

One thing I've noticed for controller location though. I can say I like having the controller mounted to my Center council or to my leg instead of directly to the stick. I naturally rest my arm on the council during regular driving so having the controller there just feels best, I never have to guess where the controller is. It's all ergonomics.



> 2000 chevy 3/4 ton with a 5.7 and 5 spd


Not sure how strong that clutch is, but when it does go you might consider upgrading to something similar to a South Bend. So far South Bend doesn't make a set for the Chevy Gasser but I'm sure Centerforce does.


----------



## MahonLawnCare (Nov 18, 2007)

i started out plowing with a stick and i def. prefer the automatic better! my leg thanks me! i actually dropped the slave cylinder in it last winter after our snowiest month...but overall not bad as long as your not hounding on comm'l lots all night


----------



## BushHogBoy (Nov 30, 2000)

I've plowed with both, mostly automatic gassers, but my favorite plowtruck was my 96 Dodge/Cummins with 5 speed. I had a South Bend CON FE clutch rated for 550hp / 1,100 lb/ft. torque the biggest single disc they make. Don't ride the clutch and you should be good. I'm with the others, I like a manual to plow with, there's as many drawbacks as there is advantages (that goes for autos too) but its personal preference. Theres some situations that i hate a stick and some i hate an auto.


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

Up untill 2 years ago i did and im glad to have an auto ever since.. Its fine for the first 7-8 hours after that i hate it.


----------



## martyman (Nov 11, 2000)

My first plow vehicle was a 4cyl Jeep Wrangler...very tired arms and burned out the clutch. If I was a young guy and had 20 properties the 4cyl would be fine (and it was fun) but I do 40 so a six with Auto is less demanding and more reliable.


----------



## Kenyou (Oct 13, 2007)

Mr Bigblock;894348 said:


> What they need to invent is a push button forward and reverse on the steering wheel, would that speed things up and be less a pain in the ass.


Edsel already had that, but they went out of business. Chrysler had the push button one the left side of the dashboard and was nice.


----------



## WetChicken (Dec 23, 2006)

With all electronic transmissions now, it would be trivial for them to do it. That could be the next truck feature to corner the market...

I plow with an auto, and I prefer it since I have nerve damage from a bad left fib break in 2004.


Jason


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

Kenyou;894801 said:


> Edsel already had that, but they went out of business. Chrysler had the push button one the left side of the dashboard and was nice.


You can still buy a push button, They make them for show/race cars. Pretty slick. Do a google search i think they are around $1000


----------



## Premier (Nov 20, 2007)

we have both in our fleet, i run the 05 ram w/ 6sp. not too bad, some places i go to help the other trucks out are PITA with it but it can push a crap ton of snow and i dont worry about over heating if i have to pull the loader around also.


----------



## mrmagnum (Aug 18, 2007)

Both my trucks have manual transmissions.


----------



## Acmemechanic (Aug 27, 2005)

I have Plowed With Automatics And Standards. The Auto Is Pure Luxury And Being As Luxury is IT Has A Cost Attached. A Clutch's Wear Is Closely Related To My Skill as A Driver And Seems To Last Years. But It's Not Very nice when Your TIRED.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Division (Dec 5, 2009)

I used to drive a international w/ a 5+2 manual when i had my class B registration. It wasnt mine tho... So now i got automatic..

But i like manual cuzz im a lefty!


----------



## Division (Dec 5, 2009)

MR BIG BLOCK: Freightliners and International Dumps have the Electronic Push Button trannys


----------



## lawlopez (Jan 15, 2004)

I used a John Deere 950 tractor to plow our 1200' driveway.
Eventually I got a 1993 toyota pickup 4cyl 5 speed manual.

I'm sorry I got rid rid of the John Deere.
The Toyota is up to the task but the John Deere was more up to the task.


----------



## the Suburbanite (Jan 27, 2018)

How things have changed in the last 12 years


----------



## BlackBeauty (Aug 29, 2017)

2001 Mazda B3000 5 spd. I'm careful to use 4LO and no issues


----------

